# Pic from last year



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

My truck ready to go last year. Can't wait for snow its cold enough already.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

now thats what i cant wait to see again.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice picture! Hopefully we'll see that over ad over and over again this season!


----------

